# PCI-E x16 in PCI-E x4 slot



## Nester (Mar 1, 2002)

Hello

I have a quick question regarding being able to insert a PCI-E x16 in a PCI-E x4 slot - is this possible? Would it act like the way USB x2 works in the way of backwards compatibility?

The reason I ask is I want to get another card along with my current one which is PCI-E x16 and I only have a spare PCI-E x4 slot available, this is so I can use x3 monitors for a multi setup.

Nester


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I do not believe that card with a PCI-Ex16 interface will fit in a smaller PCI-Ex4 connector.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it is a pci express X16 slot that is designed only to run at X4,then yes.
It would be the same length as the other X16 slot.
If it is just an X4 slot,then no.
You could use a pci express 1X card in you 4X slot.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&Description=pci%20express%20x1%20video%20card&bop=And&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20
Good for general use,but not for gaming.


----------



## Nester (Mar 1, 2002)

The slot looks long with a clip at the end and says PCI-E x4 on the board next to it - I could try taking my current card from the x16 slot just to test.

I would take a photo of the slot however my brother borrowed my camera the other day, typical also my phone camera sucks.

This is the card I am looking at - it's nowt special but is only to enable a third monitor and looks quite slim which is good as I have a sound card which would be next to it. The card looks like it would fit in the slot though.

Link:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/...ia8000series/novatech/8400gs256mbpci-elp.html


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can also get a card that supports 3 or more monitors, such as the new ATI cards with Eyefinity: http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-eyefinity-technology/Pages/eyefinity.aspx


----------



## Nester (Mar 1, 2002)

Thank you for that I am going to look into it a bit more although it's getting a little out of my budget range.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you know the model number of your motherboard?


----------



## Nester (Mar 1, 2002)

Hello, sorry for my later reply

The Motherboard is by Gigabyte and the Model Number is: EP43-DS3

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2846#ov


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok,looks like the second slot is a full size slot that runs at 4X.
You should be fine running that 8400.
That card has a double width cooler on it,so if you can't move
your sound card over one slot,you would want to look for a single
width card.


----------

